# Kann kein Java Projekt mehr mit Eclipse erstellen



## Vendetta (14. Jan 2013)

Guten Tag,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Eclipse. Wie der Screenshot im Anhang schon zeigt, kann ich kein Java Projekt mehr erstellen bzw. frage ich mich, wieso die Liste an Möglichkeiten, welche ich habe, wenn ich ein neues Projekt erstellen will, so leer ist?
Am Wochenende habe ich Eclipse deinstalliert, JDK entfernt, wieder neu aufgesetzt und Eclipse neu installiert, seitdem ist das so. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen?

Gruß


----------



## faetzminator (14. Jan 2013)

Dann hast du demnach nur das "rohe" Eclipse installiert. Eclipse ist nicht gleich Java IDE! Da gibt's zig fertige Pluginbündel, wie eben für Java Devs oder C/C++, PHP etc.


----------



## Vendetta (14. Jan 2013)

Ich habe das selbe Eclipse installiert wie vorher auch, daher frage ich mich auch was ich falsch gemacht habe. Benutze das Eclipse aus dem Ubuntu  Software-Center. JDK ist jedenfalls auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## faetzminator (14. Jan 2013)

Hast du auch [c]eclipse-jdt[/c] oder nur [c]eclipse[/c] installiert? Durch Zufall hab ich das dieses WE auch gemacht, [c]apt-get[/c] meldet bei der Installation AFAIR extra, dass diese Zusätze in den ensprechenden Packages liegen, eben z.B. [c]-jdt[/c].


----------



## osion (14. Jan 2013)

Ich habe häufig das Problem, dass mir Eclipse Optionen (nach Codeausführung) raushaut und mit der Zeit JAVA PROJEKTE erstellen und der Rest weg ist.

Versuche mal den Ordner: .metadata von eclipse zu löschen (zuerst kurz sicherungscopy), dann sollte es wieder gehen ^^


p.s. wenn nicht mehr klappt NetBeans IDE ist nicht schlecht :lol:


----------



## Spin (14. Jan 2013)

Seit wann muss man denn das JDK noch installieren? Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?
SObald du auf der Eclipse Download Seite die richtige Java Umgebung ausgewählt hast - ist der Rest ein Kinderspiel. Über die New Install Software, kannst du entsprechend dinge nachinstallieren.

Eclipse
Juno - http://download.eclipse.org/releases/juno -> Seite für mehr :toll:


----------

